# Lawnboy R8237 No Power



## Chevy (Nov 4, 2013)

I inherited a Lawnboy R8237 F Series and it has no power at all. I have replaced the following: Coil Pack, spark plug and upper and lower seals. Additionally I have cleaned the carb and replaced the float, cleaned the exhaust port - Still no power. Before I received the mower it was sitting for 10 years. No cylinder scoring either. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Chevy said:


> I inherited a Lawnboy R8237 F Series and it has no power at all. I have replaced the following: Coil Pack, spark plug and upper and lower seals. Additionally I have cleaned the carb and replaced the float, cleaned the exhaust port - Still no power. Before I received the mower it was sitting for 10 years. No cylinder scoring either. Anyone have any ideas?


Sounds like the exhaust ports might be clogged which happens quite often on old Lawnboys especially if they were ran with cheap 2-cycle oil. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

It is possible the muffler is restricted. I have removed the muffler on these and used a propane torch to burn all of the crud out of them. I stick the tip of the torch in the entrance/exit hole of the muffler and get it real hot.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Geo and Rent are dead on for what we've seen over the years. I WILL ADD, that while rare, the crank bearings may be worn to the point that the crankshaft is allowed to move radially (side to side) which despite new crank seals a leak will still occur. With the plug wire off the plug, grab the blade and try to wiggle the assembly side to side and see what you get. Another clue is if the flywheel has been rubbing on the coil (we see this on backpack blowers and sometimes weedwhackers). Can happen on internal (under the flywheel) or external coil setups.


----------



## Chevy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks for all the responses*

So I went back and checked the ports again. Clean!, Took the muffler off and threw it in the BBQ pit for 40 minutes tapped with a hammer and got some carbon out, (not much) bought a new cj14 plug and put it all back together. Still the same, then started messing with brass carb adjustment, closed it about 2 turns and Wow it runs like a champ. Thanks Again:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

